

Why So Serious? - joao
http://www.cimgf.com/2011/06/03/why-so-serious/

======
jemmons
As one of the bloggers who criticized “The Daily” upon its release
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2184575>) I felt compelled to say a few
words on this...

...But it turned into a blog post:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2618913>

~~~
spjwebster
Also see Jeff LaMarche's response:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2620020>

